# Pink FOTD :)



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 23, 2008)

Face:
Hyperreal foundation NC 200
Select cover-up NC 300
Pink Swoon blush
silver dusk loose shimmer
refined golden bronzer

Eyes:
Rubenesque pp
Crystal avalanche e/s
Swish e/s
Passionate e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Beauty marked e/s
Nylon to highlight
blacktrack fluidline
diorshow mascara
ardell lashes
lingering brow pencil

Lips:
Snob lipstick
Underage lipglass


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Pretty Look


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 23, 2008)

wow very nice!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

thats HOT!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 23, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oooo... this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 23, 2008)

Very pretty....Love the blending!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

very, very pretty


----------



## TDoll (Jun 23, 2008)

I LOVE this! You look great!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I love this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

That is way hot!


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow wow wow!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 23, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## ColdNovember (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the color combo!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 24, 2008)

You look like a gorgeous bombshell- playmate style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love this look on you!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 24, 2008)

W.O.W ... seriously.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 24, 2008)

I love this look! Very nice!


----------



## damsel (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty. love the lips.


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty,love the colors


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 24, 2008)

insanely gorgeous


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

are u KIDDING me??? this is insaaaaane. I love you.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 24, 2008)

so bright make up )) it is cool for evening party  ) like it )


----------



## User67 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is soooo freaking gorgeous!!! Are you going to do a tutorial for this look? Oh & I sent you a friend request on myspace last week, you didn't add me yet


----------



## zerin (Jun 24, 2008)

veryyy prettty


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 24, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 24, 2008)

Love It!!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 24, 2008)

i love it! ur lashes look beautiful


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 24, 2008)

I Love This!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks great! Very pretty.


----------



## midget (Jun 24, 2008)

hey sexaaay..lookn sexaaaay haha.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

awww pretty.. i love it <3


----------



## Trista (Jun 24, 2008)

wow that look is hot!!


----------



## wootangnit (Jun 24, 2008)

SOOOOOO hot!


----------



## NauteeJo (Jun 25, 2008)

that is beautiful!


----------



## makikay (Jun 26, 2008)

oh you are so cute!


----------



## Renee (Jun 26, 2008)

oooh this is HOT!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 26, 2008)

Hot look and the blending is done to perfection.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 26, 2008)

Stunning!!! Those colors just POP!


----------



## aimee (Jun 26, 2008)

oh wow i have all those shadows and the lippie i will try it out thanks for posting the make up looks great and your beautiful


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Oooh, wow... Gorgeous


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 26, 2008)

This is meant as a compliment...I swear!  I love love _love_ the porno eyes!  (You rock them well.)

Please do a tut on this!


----------



## zsooooofi (Jun 26, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!
Soooooooooooooo sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thyx so much for sharing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i will try and make this myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
very beautiful color combination,very nice falsies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey! Where's the youtube tutorial of this? You're holding out.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_You look like a gorgeous bombshell- playmate style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love this look on you!_

 
Second that!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 13, 2008)

HOT! luve it.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 13, 2008)

i love your seond pic....so pretty!!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 13, 2008)

This looks awsome on you!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

Very pornstar-esque. Love it!


----------



## ladylynn (Dec 14, 2008)

ok u need to do this on ur utube and manymore!!! we miss u


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 14, 2008)

Love you eyes!!


----------



## JollieJanice (Dec 14, 2008)

I mean this is just beautiful.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_Hey! Where's the youtube tutorial of this? You're holding out._

 
This.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

i love ur brows!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 20, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Jan 20, 2009)

great!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!loved the tutorial as well!


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 20, 2009)

really pretty.  Love the colors


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 19, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 19, 2010)

so cute! love it.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

you look like a barbie


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 20, 2010)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Sumshine88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Always SO on point. Love your looks!! Gorgeous!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

barbie!


----------

